# intel service stations



## yogi7272 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi People ,

My friend's intel mobo 865 GBF is giving him a problem which is 1 and 1/2 years old .. 


When he inquired abt the warranty at his dealer , he was told that there is no intel service station in mumbai .. it is in noida delhi ..  

He was given a e mail address of intel and told to contact them .. :roll: 

Someone told me that this whole process takes around 45-50 days which i think is way too much ..  

Now someone who has gone through this agony and knows anything abt the intel service in mumbai, pls pls help .


----------



## mohit (Sep 23, 2005)

Just tell him to contact Intel Support via their website and explain the problem to them .. AFAIK he should send the board to them and they will send a replacement or repair it .. and it took only 7 days to get a CPU of a frnd of mine to be replaced by Intel. Ask the dealer for contacts of the regional Intel Managers / Staff and call them and threaten them. It will surely work dude. I am located at Raipur and for my frnd we had contacted the regional manager who was at Nagpur and he got the things done promptly.


----------



## sba (Sep 23, 2005)

Intel doesn't have any service centers in India. They send the product to Singapore and it can take anything from 7-15 days but you don't need to go anywhere. Intel has associations with courier companies. Call Intel on their tech support number and they will arrange to collect the board from your door step and deliever it back at your door step. For contact numbers
*www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/apac/eng/chan_supp/contact_support/32606.htm


----------



## abhinavbhardwaj (Feb 22, 2009)

hey..my intel motherboard is giving problems...infact it has stopped working
it has been two years since when i purchased it...and since the warranty is of three years....it is in warranty period....but i dont know any service station of intel...
iam in ambala..and my dealer says he will have to send it in banglore...and its gonna take time....
someone pls help....and guide me with the proper and easier method of dealing d problem

if there's ay customer care number...plz give


----------



## kaz9144 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Yogi,

You can take a look at list of service centers in mumbai

*mumbai.88db.com/mum/Services/Ad.li...CatID=8140000&SubCatID=8140500&Image=1&Page=1

May be you can find a proper center for your mobo


----------



## paroh (Mar 4, 2009)

my motherboard also took 24-26days


----------

